# Seguidor solar de dos ejes



## josebae123 (Ene 16, 2008)

Saludos a todos! 

Soy estudiante de ingenieria y quisiera construir un seguidor solar de dos ejes (radial y acimutal).
Para ello voy utilizar un PIC, el 16f876 exactamente, que lleva un adc incorporado. 

Mis preguntas son las siguientes: 

 1-Quisiera saber cual seria la forma mas adecuada de hacer este seguimiento:

    *Mendiante un solo fotosensor. Con lo cual deberia hacer un escaneo y deberia de utilizar motores paso a paso para saber cual es el punto de mayor incidencia de luz.

    * Utilizando mas de un fotosensor separados por tabiques. Mediante estos tabiques lograriamos crear sombra a uno o mas fotosensores si el panel no estuviera posicionado correctamente al sol. Al estar un fotosensor a la sombra, el fotosensensor daria un valor distinto comparado con el que esta al sol. Con lo cual activariamos el motor correspondiente hasta que los valores de los fotosensores sean iguales. 

 2- Que tipo de fotosensor seria el mas apropiado?fototransistor, fotodiodo, ldr...

Muchas gracias de antemano por la atención


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 16, 2008)

Me imaginaba algo como el dibujo mas abajo.

Tres LDR´s dispuestos en forma vertical para el control de seguimiento Este/oeste y tres dispuestos en forma horizontal para el seguimiento Norte/sur.

El funcionamiento sería este:
1, 2 y 3 son las tres situaciones en forma exagerada para una mejor comprensión de su funcionamiento. 
Con el sistema perfectamente alineado la franja de luz incide en el LDR del centro (b). Con los desplazamientos la misma franja incidiría en los LDR´s adyacentes sea el LDR (a) como el (c), dependiendo de la dirección del desalineamiento y corrigiendo el sistema dicho desalineamiento poniendo en marcha el motor en la dirección correspondiente. 
Dos sistemas iguales de tres LDR´s cada uno compondrían el sistema completo. 
La explicación por la que la forma de la luz incidente es con forma rectangular  es para que el sistema siga funcionando así tenga un desplazamiento de error. 

Surgen al menos dos problemas a solucionar.
1) decidir como se comportaría el circuito durante la ausencia del sol. 
2) Cómo se haría la reorientación para que por la mañana comience el seguimiento. 


Queda abierto el tema para opinar.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 17, 2008)

Hago una corrección esta mañana ya mas fresco y con la mente mas despejada. 
He estado revisando el asunto mentalmente y me dí cuenta que en realidad los LDR´s del centro no cumplen ninguna función, de modo que se podrían descartar del sistema. La cosa simplemente se haría con los dos de los extremos. 
 Y finalmente quedaría así:


No haría falta para eso un PIC sino que se solucionaría con un LM324 y sus 4 Op Amp. leí por allí que se podía configurar como un disparador Shmit que para este caso sería ideal con la finalidad de ponerle un retardo al accionamiento del motor de corrección.

Profundizando más aún el tema, el sistema podría hacerse con un solo LDR para cada eje, donde la alineación correcta correspondería al LDR iluminado al máximo y a medida que el sol se desplace  haría que parte del mismo quedara en penumbras, accionando el motor en un único sentido (aprovechando que, al menos por estos lares el sol nunca retrocede    ). 
Pero este circuito tendría un defecto y sería que no tendría retroceso si por alguna razón la posición se excediera en el ajuste.


----------



## pepechip (Ene 17, 2008)

hola.

para hacer un seguidor solar, si quieres utilizar un pic estara bien, pero puedes hacerlo con 4 amplificador operacionales. Tendre que buscar el esquema.


----------



## josebae123 (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola!
Para empezar quisiera daros las gracias por vuestra aportación.

El seguidor lo voy hacerlo con un PIC, ya que el trabajo es para el proyecto final de carrera y no me valdría con operacionales. Además, despues de construir el seguidor estoy pensando en conectarlo al pc mediande puerto serie para recibir datos de la placa solar y para tener opción de hacer este seguimiento manualmente mediante pc.

Respecto a los fotosensores he estado pensando y creo que con 3 es suficiente. Si ponenos un tabique en forma de T y un fotosensor a cada lado. Con dos de ellos calculamos este/oeste y con el tercero y uno de los anteriores calculariamos norte/sur.

He estado mirando en internet y he encontrado la forma adecuada de colocar dichos fotosensores. http://www.solener.com/seguidor.html

¿Creeis que valdría construirlo así?


----------



## juan.uy (Ene 19, 2008)

esto te servira?... http://www.panoramaenergetico.com/cent14.htm


----------



## josebae123 (Ene 21, 2008)

Gracias juan.uy. Parece interesante


----------



## juan.uy (Ene 22, 2008)

josebae123 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias juan.uy. Parece interesante



de nada suerte, es muy interesante tu proyecto


----------



## filo2700 (Ene 28, 2008)

Josebae123, habrá forma de hacer lo mismo pero con infrarrojos, como para que un par de motores servo accionen una cámara de vídeo y sigan a  algún sujeto en la oscuridad?


----------



## Subway87 (Sep 30, 2008)

juan.uy dijo:
			
		

> esto te servira?... http://www.panoramaenergetico.com/cent14.htm


Al esquema le faltan los valores de los transistores


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 1, 2008)

una pequeña observacion.

cuando se trata de seguir al sol, solamente se utiliza un eje.  que seria de este a oeste.  puesto que estamos en una misma latitud. no es necesario  utilizar un sistema  para el seguimiento de norte a sur.   por ejemplo si estoy en la ciudad de mazatlan  (mexico)   esta en la latitud de 23 grados norte.  entonces inclinaria hacia el sur 23 grados els sistema con respecto a la vertical.

si estoy equivocado, pues con gusto acepto mi errores.  

saludos y suerte.

pd.- si se fijan en el link que da JUAN.UV solamente manejan un eje.


----------



## Subway87 (Oct 1, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> una pequeña observacion.
> 
> cuando se trata de seguir al sol, solamente se utiliza un eje.  que seria de este a oeste.  puesto que estamos en una misma latitud. no es necesario  utilizar un sistema  para el seguimiento de norte a sur.   por ejemplo si estoy en la ciudad de mazatlan  (mexico)   esta en la latitud de 23 grados norte.  entonces inclinaria hacia el sur 23 grados els sistema con respecto a la vertical.
> 
> ...



Es cierto en parte,realmente eso pasa solamente en los 2 equinoccios. En tu caso en el mediodía solar de los días 21 de marzo y 22 de septiembre, el sol alcanzaría 23 grados coincidiendo con tu latitud. Pero  el sol tiene un movimiento aparente a lo largo del año que va  23 grados por encima(solsticio de verano) y 23 por debajo( solsticio de invierno).






La montura que comentas se llama montura polar, tiene un eje de giro en dirección norte-sur con un angulo igual a su latitud, y un movimiento de giro de 1 vuelta en aproximadamente 24 horas (con esta configuración no es necesario circuito de seguimiento, solo un motor con reductor, que gire una vuelta el eje en un día solar), la corrección del ángulo de incidencia de los rayos del sol a lo largo del año, se suele hacer de manera manual, cada una o dos semanas. 

Un saludo


----------



## Padrino (Oct 4, 2008)

Creo que algo como esto:

YouTube - BEAM Solar Power Smart Head - 2 degrees of freedom

implementado a gran escala (con elementos de potencia, si es que tu disco es muy grande) puede ser una solución práctica que cumpla con lo que quieres y elimina la necesidad de un PIC.

Para más información, busca en robótica BEAM esos robots que simplemente llaman cabezas (heads)


----------



## Enrique Bueno (Oct 29, 2008)

Buenas a todos!

Estoy construyendo este mismo proyecto que comentais aquí para un trabajo de la facultad.. la verdad es que el video que mostrais arriba es espectacular!

Ando todavía un poco verde, pues todavia estoy buscando información al respecto y tal, pero cuando investigue un poco más intentare pasarme por aqui para aportar mis ideas. 
El proyecto lo voy a basar en un ucontrolador, pues así me lo exigen en la facultad, por lo que respecta a los motores estaba pensando en utilizar un servo-motor para la variación en este-oeste (pues necesito que el motor aguante el peso de la placa fotovoltaica y la lógica de control) y un motor paso-a-paso para la variación norte-sur, por lo que hace referencia a los sensores creo que utilizaré fotosensores, pues segun he leido son más exactos que las Ldr y además hay unos que trabajan en las longitudes de onda visibles con lo que se adaptan mejor a la captacion de la luz solar...

me gustaria que me comentarais que tal os parecen mis elecciones.. como he dicho estoy un poco verde en el tema

muchas gracias


----------



## fbesil (Nov 2, 2008)

Buenas a todos.
Los LDR son baratos, de buena duración y con un amplificador comparador darán muy buenos resultados.
Sobre el circuito de "panoramaenergetico" si bién todavía no lo simulé, me parece que le falta un circuito que produzca una pequeña histéresis para que el motor sólo se mueva por breves momentos y corte totalmente la corriente, porque me parece que como está va a haber una pequeña corriente aplicada en el motor hasta que la diferencia de iluminación la aumente y logre el movimiento adecuado.
 El circuito que realizaría seria con los 2 LDR en un puente Weaststone con el común a masa (usa sólo 3 cables), un potenciometro lineal de ajuste (sustituible por 2 R fijas) con el central al +B, ambos extremos a los LDRs y en esas uniones se conectan las 2 entradas de 1 amplificador comparador (LM339).
Cuando hay diferencia de iluminación en un sentido obtendremos una salida (+) , y cuando tenemos iluminación en el otro LDR tendremos una salida (-). 
Esa tensión de salida será aplicada a 2 amplificador diferenciales uno por la entrada (+) y al otro por la entrada (-),  se armará un divisor de tensión  con un potenciómetro  lineal 10 K con punto medio a masa y cada extremo sendas R de 22 K entre +B y -B (los extremos del pote también van a las 2 entradas libres de los comparadores) que nos regulará la histéresis que querramos darle al motor.
Cada salida activará un BC 337 con relé para la marcha en un sentido o en el otro.
Se haría un circuito igual para el otro eje.
Si desean más información, les armaré el diagrama.


----------



## diegorobot (May 20, 2009)

fbesil   me gustaria que agregaras la información sobre el proyecto en verdad muy interesante es esto

si puedes armar el diagrama y adjuntarlo seria de mucha ayuda   

y gracias por la información que comentaste servira de mucho.


----------



## elmo2 (May 21, 2009)

te dejo esta pagina que tiene varios "solar tracker" (seguidor solar en ingles)...

http://www.redrok.com/electron.htm

espero que te sirvan...

saludos...


----------



## pepe55 (May 10, 2010)

Hola Subway:
He estado mirando tu circuito y me queria saber cuales son los valores maximos de la salida del restador (Vo en oscuridad absoluta y a maxima luz) ya que yo a continuancion de Vo tenia pensado añadir un sumador para conseguir una tension entre 0y5V para conectarlo a un PIC.


----------



## pepe55 (May 12, 2010)

Hola
Soy nuevo en esto y en diseño de circuitos estoy un poco perdido. Estoy haciendo un seguidor solar y me gustaria saber que LDR me vendria mejor para esta aplicacion y si habria alguna diferencia en coger una u otra


----------



## elbrujo (May 12, 2010)

Conociendo el dia, la hora, lat, long  puedes calcular el arco y lo mueves matematicamente


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2010)

pepe55 dijo:


> Hola
> Soy nuevo en esto y en diseño de circuitos estoy un poco perdido. Estoy haciendo un seguidor solar y me gustaria saber que LDR me vendria mejor para esta aplicacion y si habria alguna diferencia en coger una u otra


La mayoría de los "Seguidores solares" trabajan en base a un comparador con un LDR en cada rama, así que lo que debes hacer es poner 2 iguales, sin importar mucho cuales sean.


----------



## Chelouruguay (May 12, 2010)

Yo estuve trabajando en un seguidor solar como proyecto de fin de carrera, pero el mio iba a basarse en un calendario y con los datos cargados para cada dia del año, segun tablas meteorologicas.  

He estudiado mucho sobre el tema, cualquier duda x aca ando.

Saludos


----------



## pepe55 (May 13, 2010)

Wenas
Eso ya sabia elrujo pero mi caso no es ese. 
He comprado ya las LDR y tienen las siguientes caracteristicas:
1M en oscuridad y 50 K(10 lux). Teniendo en cuenta que el sol da max1000 lux no se si me serviran o no.
Si teneis algun conocimiento sobre esto me seria de gran ayuda
gracias


----------



## elbrujo (May 13, 2010)

*pepe55* yo le conteste al quien abrio el hilo. Como empieza a posicionar el seguidor? lo hace automatico o lo pones vos?


----------



## tecnogirl (May 14, 2010)

Chelouruguay dijo:


> Yo estuve trabajando en un seguidor solar como proyecto de fin de carrera, pero el mio iba a basarse en un calendario y con los datos cargados para cada dia del año, segun tablas meteorologicas. He estudiado mucho sobre el tema, cualquier duda x aca ando. Saludos


 
Mira que coincidencia.... en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solar-tracker-funciona-aun-sin-sol-36337/
estamos trabajando la opcion de un tracker solar por software.!!

Ya que te ofreces, me agradaria que le dieras una mirada al hilo y nos aportaras. Te esperamos.
Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (May 14, 2010)

Pregunto, de donde saca la energia para mover los motores? El punto inicial se lo pone uno o se auto posiciona? porque de detenerse un dia por algun motivo deberia reposicionarse para sincronizar el ciclo del dia..


----------



## pepe55 (Jun 10, 2010)

Estoy haciendo un seguidor solar y para el sensado de luminosidad estoy utilizando el esquema que venia en esta pagina http://www.panoramaenergetico.com/cent14.htm . Pero en mi caso la salida del amplificador va directamente al mocullo analogico del micro con el que hago una medicion y muevo los motores dependiendo la tension que me haya entrado al micro. He modificado un poco el circuito con el fin de que en la salida tenga maximo 5 Voltios. 
Me gustaria saber si lo mismo que estoy haciendo lo podria hacer con un simple divisor de tension o cual seria la mejor forma para tener una precision buena y si el circuito que estoy utilizando no pinta nada
gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 10, 2010)

Postea la modificacion, que modificas? la polarizacion de los ldr, los motores y el OP?


----------



## fabrri (Sep 14, 2010)

hola como podria relacionar el ckto q aparece http://www.panoramaenergetico.com/cent14.htm para utilizar un controlador por ejemplo un PID


----------



## Gabyta (Jun 13, 2011)

HOLA por favor necesito su ayuda, necesito construir la estructura para un seguidor solar de dos ejes... y no se como ni que motores usar me ayudan por favor....


----------



## mmiguel81 (Jul 9, 2011)

Saludos:
me encuentro haciendo un proyecto de seguidor solar en el espacio.
a lo cual quisiera saber que tan factible es la utilizacio de LDR distribuidos vectorialemnte.
A = Axi + Ayj + Azk
y asi aporvechar mi resultante para hacer direcionar  tres motores distribuidos en el espacio


----------



## vinchuca (Oct 7, 2011)

Hola a todos, hice un diagramna en proteus v7.2, lo podrian revisar he indicarme los defectos que podria tener? 

tengo dudas con el circuito de transistores en puente H, ya que al "igualar" la intensidad de luz recibida por los LDR se me cuelga la animacion

puedo utilizar los transistores MJ2955 y el 2N3055???


Disculpen mi ignorancia soy informatico mas que electronico.

Saludos desde Chile.

Victor. 

obs Adjunto ZIP con el Diagrama


----------



## byauntukan (Nov 16, 2011)

miren aye un segudor solar con un servo que alomejor puede servir usa pic  la pagina esta en ingles pero con las imagenes uno se da una idea 
http://www.ermicro.com/blog/?p=771


----------



## natty (Oct 12, 2012)

Hola fbesil disculpa que te moleste pero será que me puedas pasar el diagrama es que he buscado por todos lados y la verdad se me complica algo eso de los circuitos de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Robindigital (Ene 29, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro! Yo también estoy trabajando en un seguidor solar de dos ejes. Funciona con el famoso microcontrolador pic16f877a.. este se encarga de medir el voltaje, la corriente y potencia de las celdas para mostrarlas en un lcd, el seguimiento se logra con 2 ldr para el movimiento este-oeste y otros dos para el movimiento sur-norte o bien puede ser según ángulo acimutal.. colocando una resistencia en serie con el ldr se logra un divisor de voltaje para poder medir la caída en el fotoresistor. Obviamente mientras haya mayor luminosidad la caída de tensión disminuira, utilizando los canales analogicos mido  los ldr y con puros condicionales en la programación logro que el micro decida cuando y hacia q dirección se moveran los servomotores así como decidir en que momento retornaran a su origen para reiniciar el seguimiento.. entre mas alta sea la resistencia del ldr mejor.. pronto les comparto el programa en ccs y la simulación en proteus.. actualmente me estoy dedicanco a la parte mecanica, pero si tienen alguna curiosidad pueden hacermela saber porque con gusto les ayudare en lo que pueda..  saludos!!


----------

